# USCP drug policy



## Eagle31 (Jun 7, 2008)

I am wondering about the U.S. Capitol Police drug police regarding marijuana. I searched their website and there is no indication of how many years it must be since you smoked it, except for "no recent drug use." I talked to a DC metro police recruiter and he told me it must be 3 years for their agency. I assume it is the same for the Capitol Police.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

...so when was the last time you burned one ?


----------



## Eagle31 (Jun 7, 2008)

Over 2 years ago during my sophmore year of college. I have never been a habitual marijuana user (tried it a few times), nor have I ever bought or sold any drug. I told the Metro recruiter that I did it sophmore year of college and he told me to wait a year and reapply. I'd like to know Capitol Police policy since I recently took their exam.


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

If I remember correctly, the FBI allows its agents to have used it up to 15 times in their lifetime prior to employment. So, I would say that if you only burned a couple of times you should be all set. There are worse drugs then marijuana.


----------



## 2-Delta (Aug 13, 2003)

Just write "it's medicinal yo" on your application.


----------

